# what is the serving size for the Arimidex?



## bigbill69 (Aug 24, 2011)

what is the serving size for the arimidex research from the sponsors here the bottle size is 1mgx30ml


----------



## booze (Aug 24, 2011)

start at 0.5ml eod and work from there.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 25, 2011)

So,

With 1 ml = 1 mg, if your dropper has calibration marks you're done.  If not, the 1 ml line on the dropper is usually about 1/4 inch from the rubber bulb so you can ratio from there.  It's approximately 1/2 of a dropper to get 1/2 mg.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Fuck that just get an oral syringe from your local pharmacy.


----------

